# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Vẻ đẹp Thác Bản Giốc

## pystravel

Thác Bản Giốc là một thắng cảnh du lịch nổi tiếng, là thác nước đẹp nhất của quốc gia.
Thác Bản Giốc cũng đã đi vào nghệ thuật tạo hình với những tác phẩm hội họa và nhiếp ảnh đặc sắc. Ngoài giá trị du lịch và nghệ thuật, thác cũng có tiềm năng thủy điện.

Nếu bạn nào chưa từng đến thăm địa danh này thì quả là rất tiếc!

----------


## lunas2

đẹp thế nhỉ...

----------

